# Attention owners of unusual and bizzarre pets-Claudia Winkelman wants to talk to YOU



## Big Talk Productions (Jun 16, 2011)

Claudia Winkleman would like to invite owners of unusual and bizzarre pets to the recording on her new entertainment chat show, 'King Of...'.

If you own anything from a crested gecko or raccoon, to a chinese water dragon or sugar glider (or anything else in between), we'd love to hear from.

You'll need to be available next Tuesday evening (21st June) to take part as vital members of the audience at the studios in West London.

If you're interested and free to take part, please get in touch for more details...and please feel free to spread the word!

Many thanks,

Mo 
[email protected]


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i'm sure you'd get a better response if you were able to string a sentence together and perhaps were able to spell. then you would at least seem vaguely credible


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

carpy said:


> i'm sure you'd get a better response if you were able to string a sentence together and perhaps were able to spell. then you would at least seem vaguely credible


Unless it's been editted I see no problems with the spelling?..


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> Unless it's been editted I see no problems with the spelling?..


Thats what i was thinking


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

come on people, how many z's in bizarre? the clue is in my sentence


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

carpy said:


> come on people, how many z's in bizarre? the clue is in my sentence


Not a major fault?.. Someones a grammar nazi :lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

TheDogMan said:


> Not a major fault?.. Someones a grammar nazi :lol2:


this is supposed to be a professional film outfit, im pretty sure anyone that is genuinely enquiring on behalf of a production and media company would proof-read their sentences before posting.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

carpy said:


> this is supposed to be a professional film outfit, im pretty sure anyone that is genuinely enquiring on behalf of a production and media company would proof-read their sentences before posting.


*This
*I'm 

I'm not religeous but here's a bible quote that sums this up pretty well: 
"Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?"


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> Not a major fault?.. Someones a grammar nazi :lol2:


I thought there were 2 'Z's' in Nazi.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

TheDogMan said:


> *This
> *I'm
> 
> I'm not religeous but here's a bible quote that sums this up pretty well:
> "Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?"


Again - professional film outfit in contrast to just a poster that has got in from a pretty heavy night out and posted at half 12 in the morning. Slightly differant scenario no?

My point stands, I find it very hard to believe that this is a genuine request if such simple spelling errors have occurred. We get enough spam on here and there is nothing that makes me think this is anything other than more of it.

If it genuinely is a request then i would seriously question the outfits professionalism


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

carpy said:


> Again - professional film outfit in contrast to just a poster that has got in from a pretty heavy night out and posted at half 12 in the morning. Slightly differant scenario no?
> 
> My point stands, I find it very hard to believe that this is a genuine request if such simple spelling errors have occurred. We get enough spam on here and there is nothing that makes me think this is anything other than more of it.
> 
> If it genuinely is a request then i would seriously question the outfits professionalism


And if it is genuine I bet Claudia Winklemann is now seriously questioning whether it was a wise idea to invite reptile keepers on her show...
Unless she's looking for a Jerry Springer type set up...:whistling2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

ha yep more than likely


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

To the OP - apologies for the rudeness of some of our members. I'm sure a number of people on here will be very interested in coming and talking about their exotic pets on the show. I look forward to seeing the episode.:2thumb:












carpy said:


> i'm sure you'd get a better response if you were able to string a sentence together and perhaps were able to spell. then you would at least seem vaguely credible





carpy said:


> this is supposed to be a professional film outfit, im pretty sure anyone that is genuinely enquiring on behalf of a production and media company would proof-read their sentences before posting.





carpy said:


> Again - professional film outfit in contrast to just a poster that has got in from a pretty heavy night out and posted at half 12 in the morning. Slightly differant scenario no?
> 
> My point stands, I find it very hard to believe that this is a genuine request if such simple spelling errors have occurred. We get enough spam on here and there is nothing that makes me think this is anything other than more of it.
> 
> If it genuinely is a request then i would seriously question the outfits professionalism


 

I think you need to get over yourself.

A person who works in marketing for a TV production company mis-spells 'bizarre' whilst asking on a reptile forum if anyone is interested in joining in on a show and you respond like this?

Reminds me of the thread when someone asked for help with a music video or the one about Essex Jungle.

When the first response someone gets on here is like that, do you think its any wonder that reptile keepers get 'bad press'. The biggest reptile forum in the country and you have acted as our ambassador and responded to someone with a direct link to a massive audience in that manner?

Thanks mate. Great to have you on board.:bash:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

I maintain what I said, if you are working for a professional TV outfit it would usually be safe to assume they are able to spell and would proof-read. In my mind it makes it look like a troll post, if it isn't a troll post then i seriously doubt whether the show in question would be a particularly good one. 

Then again it seems i'm in the minority with this one so my bad I may have jumped the gun a little


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

carpy said:


> I maintain what I said, if you are working for a professional TV outfit it would usually be safe to assume they are able to spell and would proof-read. In my mind it makes it look like a troll post, if it isn't a troll post then i seriously doubt whether the show in question would be a particularly good one.
> 
> Then again it seems i'm in the minority with this one so my bad I may have jumped the gun a little


 
If it was a post along the lines of ;


hi whatsup do you ave sum ace pets wanna share um with uffurs then get in tuch as im a resurchur for telly.....


...then I would fully agree with you.


For the crime of putting two Z's in bizarre I think it was a little harsh.

Just my opinion.


----------

